# RM Sattelrohr Alu Di=26,8mm gesucht



## summit (24. August 2004)

Hi,

suche zum Bau einer Sattelstützenverlängerung ein ausgemustertes Alu-Sattelrohr z.B. aus einem Rahmenbruch mit Rocky-Innendurchmesser 26,8mm.

Evtl. kann mir Phil Claus von BikeAction weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus,
Armin


----------



## krankedbiker (25. August 2004)

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind, das selbe könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen.

Hey Armin, das Geld ist heute gekommen. Ich bring das Paket geich zur Post. Sollte dann Morgen oder Freitag bei dir sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (25. August 2004)

Sorry guys,

we do not have any old warranty frames currently here.


----------



## summit (25. August 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir schonmal dabei sind, das selbe könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen.


Ein Sattelrohr für zwei Verlängerungen sollte reichen.

Hier könnten wir mal nachfragen. 26,8mm ist halt nicht so verbreitet. Übernimmst Du auch einen Teil oder hast Du einen Rahmenbauer in Deiner Nähe?

Armin


----------

